# Whats a good LP direct vent gas stove/ fireplace?



## stev (Oct 18, 2014)

I am looking for the highest efficiency LP gas heater I can get.
I have outside propane tank.
Will install heater on outside wall.
Would like to vent directly out the back thru wall.  No vertical chimney.
No limitation on cost.  Just want the best for the money.
Will do the work myself.
Thanks.  My first time here.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2014)

Welcome. I like Rinnai gas wall furnaces.
http://www.rinnai.us/direct-vent-wall-furnace
If you want a stove with a gas view there are many nice stoves out there depending on the style desired.
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/store/gas-products/gas-stoves
The Mantis Bay is considered one of the most efficient:
http://www.mantisbyempire.com/mantis/index.php?view=bay-window-super-efficient-fireplace-system-
Regency has an excellent warranty and a nice line of contemporary or classic looking stoves.
http://www.regency-fire.com/Product...st-Iron-Stoves,-Fireplaces---Inserts/H27.aspx


----------



## stev (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the great links.
I will check them out.
And probably have more questions.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 20, 2014)

begreen said:


> Welcome. I like Rinnai gas wall furnaces.
> http://www.rinnai.us/direct-vent-wall-furnace
> If you want a stove with a gas view there are many nice stoves out there depending on the style desired.
> http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/store/gas-products/gas-stoves
> ...


The mantis is the hands down best I have seen in regards to efficiency in a vented fireplace from a main stream company


----------

